# AFI WILDCARD!!!!



## Anton4Cine (Apr 18, 2008)

hello boyz! lets huddle up 

This is a chat for the wait listed AFI candidates! 

Has anyone commited to a different school? 
Daniel at the office told me there was a student who dropped out to shoot a feature last year all the way in August! so they might make us wait the whole summer! Nice! 

Lets all have a bar-b-q!!  And get to know each other while we wait hahhhaaaaa


----------



## theseus214s (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah, I'm waitlisted for the screenwriting program.  The letter said that I would find out by May 15th whether or not I'm in, but I was told over the phone that they've been known to admit alternates in August.

Cheers to life in limbo.

By the way, BBQ sounds delicious right now.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 18, 2008)

They offered me admission in June last year, though admissions was a mess then.

I have met two people who got the call in August since I moved to LA, so don't count yourself out.


----------



## heywetried (Apr 18, 2008)

Has anyone been notified that they're waitlisted for Directing?


----------



## KelMo (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm a waitlisted screenwriter. I haven't committed anywhere else yet (only applied to three schools, denied at USC and haven't heard from UCLA).

I spoke with Danielle McVickers at AFI a few weeks ago and she said that the first round of admits have a month to make up their minds (so mid April for screenwriting, later for you other folks), then the admissions committee meets again to decide who to let in from the waitlist (it's not a numbered list, but she admitted that there are people they all know they like).

So the first round of waitlisters should know in early May.  But people always end up dropping out late in the process (if they got off a waitlist somewhere else/financials don't work out/misc).

Fingers Crossed!


----------



## Brad Tucker (Apr 18, 2008)

So, I'll echo heywetried's concerns...

Do they notify Directors if they are on the waiting list? If so, How? Has anyone else (Directing) been notified that they are wait-listed?

I flew in for the interview, which I thought went really well, but I haven't heard a peep from AFI about anything since.

Been wringing hands waiting for a phone call for a week...


----------



## heywetried (Apr 18, 2008)

Brad. As far as I can tell, all of the initially selected Directing fellows were informed on April 14th and 15th. Sorry.

Since Editing and Screenwriting were informed at the end of last month or the beginning of this month, the waitlisted people for those departments already have been told, and some have reported here.

But no one has so far confirmed that they've been waitlisted for Directing.

Anyone?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 18, 2008)

I know someone in the LA region who doesn't post on these forums who has been waitlisted for Directing.


----------



## theseus214s (Apr 18, 2008)

I just got pulled off the waitlist and admitted earlier today to the screenwriting program.  Good luck to the rest of you waitlisters.


----------



## Anton4Cine (Apr 20, 2008)

congrats!!! on getting pulled of the waitlist!!!!  Did you forfeit any deposits to other schools?

was it a call that you got? or a letter 

peace out man


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 20, 2008)

Congrats!

See you in the fall!

-Bandar (Directing Fellow)


----------



## idolon (Apr 20, 2008)

congrats theseus214s
I look forward to reading your work
Colin (Cinematography Fellow)


----------



## theseus214s (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks everybody.  I got a phone call last Friday.


----------



## Brad Tucker (Apr 22, 2008)

I just got word that I am an AFI Directing Alternate!

Snail mail takes forever to get from LA to Atlanta, what a wait. When I called the admissions office, the nice lady there said that once they confirm that some of those who were given an offer have passed on it, they go through and essentially re-evaluate the Alternates applications, and select some more. The bad news, they often continue this process until June.  

AFI's my top choice, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 22, 2008)

I wish the best for you Brad!

Best,

Bandar (Directing Fellow)


----------



## seventhshade (Apr 22, 2008)

Just got offered a producing slot off the waitlist and trying to decide between AFI and Chapman. Join my other discussion AFI vs. Chapman for MFA producing.


----------

